# H&R Excell Auto Synthetic Stock Problem



## Jamesok100 (Sep 30, 2013)

First of all everyone sorry if I have posted this in the wrong area(feel free to move).

Anyways I have a 12 H&R Excell Auto Synthetic Shotgun. I have a problem that hopefully someone can help with, I wish to Put a tactical Stock & Forend on my firearm but I have been told by the manufactures that it was not made for my model of H&R shotgun but fits most others but I am willing to do minor adjustments if needed to get the stock to fit. Here is the stock: http://www.atigunstocks.com/hr-stocks/162-hr-nef-shotforce-collapsible-stock.html

Many of you might think its a bad idea as it's not made for my specific model but please if you are going to give answers hold off on the negativity please.

So really what I'm looking for is suggestions to what I might be able to do or what might work, thanks in advance

James.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think that particular stock is going to be the best way to go.  H&R/NEF single shot stocks are pretty interchangeable, but that does not carry over into their autoloaders and pumps.  I don't think you would have much luck making a stock designed for a single shot fit.  You might have better luck trying to fit a stock designed for a different autoloader.  Even still, I wouldn't have very high hopes for it working.  Good luck with it!


----------

